
CHTeMeLe is a board game about HTML - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/chtemele-is-a-board-game-about-html-2012106/
======
benologist
Submitted by an undisclosed Ziff Davis (owner of Geek, ExtremeTech and PCMag)
employee/spammer.

------
barlog
hmm....

